# Your life path number (numerology)



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Just curious for the statistics (just for entertainment purposes, I don't believe in numerology).
To calculate it you'll need your birth date. I'll use mine as an example.
1-My birth date is July 12 1999 (07.12.1999) So I'll add all of the numbers 7+1+2+1+9+9+9=38
2-Keep adding the numbers until you get a number with one digit, except for the cases when the sum is 11, 22 or 33.
For me it would be: 3+8=11

You can also use this calculator Life Path | Token Rock


----------



## AzV (May 22, 2016)

Should be five, but I ticked six.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

I got* 9

*I neither believe or disbelieve in numerology but it made for an interesting read


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Peppermint Mocha said:


> I got* 9
> 
> *I neither believe or disbelieve in numerology but it made for an interesting read


I'm 9, too and I am not this:

_You are the philanthropist, humanitarian, socially conscious, and are deeply concerned about the state of the world. _

Fun, though


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I got 33, the site doesn't say anything about 33.


----------



## Sarben37 (Nov 29, 2016)

I got 22. Where my other 22s at? I've always been vaguely interested in numerology, but I haven't done much research into it.


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

I'm an 11, and it actually resonates with me a great deal. I don't usually put much stock in these things, but this one is strangely accurate for me (and quite beautiful in its own way).


----------



## Igor (May 26, 2010)

I'm a 3. Fascinating to read about.


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

*The searcher and the seeker of the truth.

*
Life path 7's have a clear and compelling sense of themself as a spiritual being. As a result, the life path 7 is devoted to investigations into the unknown, and finding the answers to the mysteries of life.

You may have noticed you are well-equipped to handle your task. You possess a fine mind; you are an analytical thinker, capable of great concentration and theoretical insight. You enjoy research, and putting the pieces of an intellectual puzzle together. Once you have enough pieces in place, you are capable of highly creative insight and practical solutions to problems.

Yep; right on. 

Welcome to the forums, @Sarben37! .


















​


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I don't believe you are more special than others because of your birthdate.

Of course, you want to be an 11, a 22 or a 33. They are the special ones. It's rubbish.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I got 33, the site doesn't say anything about 33.


It's because it is a rare number
Life Path Number 33 Master Number Numerology Definition


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Lakigigar said:


> I don't believe you are more special than others because of your birthdate.
> 
> Of course, you want to be an 11, a 22 or a 33. They are the special ones. It's rubbish.


It's just for fun, not that your birthday will determine the way you live anyway :/
Btw, 2 is more rare than 11.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Bitterself said:


> It's because it is a rare number
> Life Path Number 33 Master Number Numerology Definition


If I do it thusly, I get 33. If I plug into the calculator on the original site you posted, I get 6.
6/28/1970


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> If I do it thusly, I get 33. If I plug into the calculator on the original site you posted, I get 6.
> 6/28/1970
> 
> ....




Yes, Tanstaafl28, if you keep adding the digits in your birthdate to get a single digit result, you get 6. The trick is to recognize a ~master number~ when you arrive at one and to Stop Adding.

If you get to 11 or 22 or 33, _that_ is your result. Celebrate having a cool master number!











​


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

It looks like @tanstaafl28 is a master special snowflake! &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

GIA Diamonds said:


> It looks like @*tanstaafl28* is a master special snowflake! &#55357;&#56860;



Watch it, or I'll melt on you! :tongue:


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Life Path Number 5*

The key to your personality is freedom. 

You love travel, adventure, variety and meeting new people. You possess the curiosity of a cat and long to experience all of life. You love to be involved in several things at the same time as long as you are not tied down to any one area. You like change, new things and new horizons. You make friends easily, your personality is upbeat and often inspiring attracting people from all walks of life


----------



## typicalweeabootrash (Sep 15, 2015)

My mom is into numerology. I'm a 6, but the descriptions given makes it sound like we're some of the most irrationally sentimental people. It's quite the contrary in my case.
I can relate much more to 7.


----------



## Hiraeth (Jan 2, 2015)

Mine is either 33 or 6. 

If I use this method: 1+4+3+1+9+8+7= 33

If I use this one: 1+4= 5 (day of birth), 3 (month), 1+9+8+7= 25= 7 (year)/ 5+3+7= 15= 6

I saw some numerologists using the second method, but the first one is more popular. I'm not sure which number is mine.


----------



## coconut sharks (Apr 26, 2015)

*The searcher and the seeker of the truth.*

It's pretty accurate but it's accidental. My mom doesn't relate to her number (1) at all.


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

Hiraeth said:


> Mine is either 33 or 6.
> 
> If I use this method: 1+4+3+1+9+8+7= 33
> 
> ...


Use both.



saccharine tangerine said:


> *The searcher and the seeker of the truth.*
> 
> It's pretty accurate but it's accidental. My mom doesn't relate to her number (1) at all.


Ones don't really seem one like to me at all


----------



## sparkofenergy (Nov 29, 2016)

Got 3. "You are socially active, popular, and inspire people with your sunny 'happy go lucky' attitude. " I avoid social contact when I can, most of the time I am too tired to be 'happy go lucky' and, heck, sometimes I can't inspire myself, let alone others. Sure, I have mediocre creativity, but I don't believe that I am made to be artist. I find this to be mostly inaccurate, but then again I don't believe in personality systems related to just your birthdate.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Got 8, but its ENTJ description


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

8, and ehhhh. Kinda, but no. Seems business-oriented, which isn't for me.


----------



## garcdanny26 (Mar 4, 2016)

Life path 2, actually super accurate im surprised:
The soul of a life path 2 is considered the soul of an artist. You are extremely sensitive, perceptive, and a bit shy. These qualities are both your strengths and weaknesses, for while you possess enormous sensitivity to your feelings and those of others, that same sensitivity can cause you to hold back and repress your considerable talents. 

Sensitivity and perceptiveness are among the many fine qualities of life path 2's because they intuitively know what people want or feel, and can be extremely diplomatic and tactful. They are also patient and cooperative and tend to work well with groups and somehow find a way of creating harmony among diverse opinions.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

The Hell's with all the 7s?

I'm a 3.


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

Wild said:


> 8, and ehhhh. Kinda, but no. Seems business-oriented, which isn't for me.


Think of it as more of prosperity


----------



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

Bitterself said:


> Just curious for the statistics (just for entertainment purposes, I don't believe in numerology).
> To calculate it you'll need your birth date. I'll use mine as an example.
> 1-My birth date is July 12 1999 (07.12.1999) So I'll add all of the numbers 7+1+2+1+9+9+9=38
> 2-Keep adding the numbers until you get a number with one digit, except for the cases when the sum is 11, 22 or 33.
> ...


lol I don't need to count it because we have the same birthdate


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm a 6 - the funny thing is that's also my Enneagram type.


----------



## Kajada (Nov 19, 2016)

I got life path 7 and it's eerily accurate. Cool, I like it


----------



## mizz (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm a 1 and the description couldn't be more opposite of me. lol


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

7. 

I was reading a lot about numerology some years ago. It is very interesting.


----------



## Bijoux (Nov 7, 2016)

My life path number is 4. 

I'm also an enneagram type 4 and my astrological sign is Cancer, which rules the 4th house.

Is this all by 4tuity? Why, 4 sure it is.


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

I got 33. I also did this for a friend of mine and he's also a 33, so I wonder if this is all that rare. xD I'm pretty happy with my description. ^^




Wild said:


> 8, and ehhhh. Kinda, but no. Seems business-oriented, which isn't for me.


I have Capricorn as my zodiac, so I know what it's like to get a business oriented symbol and not identify with it at all. It's a real bummer.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm really starting to wonder why there are so many 7s...


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

> *Life Path Number 4**
> You are practical, down to earth with strong ideas about right and wrong. *
> 
> You are orderly and organized, systematic and controlled, you are decisive and methodical employing a step by step rational approach to problems solving. Once committed you do not give up easily!
> ...


Never gave numerology much thought, but damn if this doesn't sound like Enneagram 1...


----------



## Shodan (Nov 17, 2016)

11... it's funny because 11 is my lucky number :th_woot:


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm a 1 according to this. 

Can see some parallels with the enneagram tbh.


----------



## SicIndigo (Feb 2, 2016)

lol says 8 for me, but decryption does not really match.

also I may be clueless here but?

On the Life Path Master Number 33 above, it's says

"A birth date that reduces down to 33 is very rare."

I know we are adding these repeatedly, I didn't read to reduce anything. So why this verbiage?


----------



## daisy_k (Dec 11, 2016)

I am a 7 and I've always felt this way. Like being on my own like a lone wolf. I'm okay with this, but sometimes it gets lonely. I like being with other people but also to be independent at the same time.


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

JayShambles said:


> No question.. I've just let a few other people type me without myself truly understanding the enneagram types.. the 2,3,4 related a lot but 7 is without a doubt, me.
> 
> How you been? What's happening?


Nothing much, just life. You could have a balanced 3 in your tritype...



JayShambles said:


> Oh, and, btw, what's with the same face on my number 1 as numerology? I'm a leeeederrrrr biatchh


I'm humbly an 11 0


* *




Bow down you're actually looking at _the_ master speshul snowflake all three master numbers in my core 5 >)))


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

GIA Diamonds said:


> Nothing much, just life. You could have a balanced 3 in your tritype...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if I knew more about tri types I guess that'd be it.. If you could be bothered explaining a little more about it I'd appreciate it, haha.

11? So many of my friends have the master number of 11. I don't mind the 0 as inner gifts as I can prove worthy of anything bahahah :-/ lOL


----------



## Owtoo (Aug 20, 2015)

My life path number is 7. I've always related to it a great deal. Interesting to see that it's the most common here. I guess 7s are on spiritual quests and journeys of self-discovery and understanding etc.


----------



## Glitter Polska (Feb 5, 2017)

I got 11. Some fits. Some not so much. I want to take a nap just reading about all of the energy it says I have.


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

Life Path Number 22? I haven't the slightest idea what this is... but hey, it says my crazy mother is a _one_, which pretty much describes her.


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

Life Path Randomly Assigned Profile Number 5

*"The key to your personality is freedom."*
You love travel, adventure, variety and meeting new people. I pepper my life with those things, but I much prefer a steady and focused course. You possess the curiosity of a cat and long to experience all of life. My cat-like trait is disdainful repose, and I prefer to experience quality rather than quantity. You love to be involved in several things at the same time as long as you are not tied down to any one area. I can't stand attention deficit hyperactivity. I make carefully adaptable contingency plans and pursue highly selective projects, activities and company long-term and in-depth. You like change, new things and new horizons. I like refining and perfecting things, but I see my life trajectory as either spiralling outwards into the unknown through familiar patterns or spiralling inwards towards an identified goal. And anyone who _doesn't_ continually seek "new horizons" for himself is a dullard. You make friends easily, your personality is upbeat and often inspiring, attracting people from all walks of life. I'm reserved and cool-headed. I'm not interested in being known and liked by a lot of people. I prefer people who share my temperament or values, and people who are interested in me as an individual because they are similarly selective.

*"You're The Motivator"*
You have a way of words and an uncanny ability to motivate others. You can be in sales, advertising, publicity, promotion, politics or any profession that requires your communication skills and understanding of people. I'm not one of those people who can sell anything. I'm highly proficient when it comes to communication and understanding everyday psychology, but I have a contempt for manipulation that makes me unsuited to bullshit artistry.

*"Stay Grounded"*
You likely lack discipline and order. I live by it. You can also be impulsive, doing or expressing things you regret later. Part of why I plan so much is that I'm a realist and spend time carefully anticipating adverse possibilities and unknown factors. Freedom and a need for adventure sometimes is not properly controlled by those born with this Life Path, causing problems with drug abuse, overindulgence in food or sex, or generally abusing the gift of life. Glad this isn't my "life path" then. I've always recognised patterns of harmful overindulgence and striven to avoid them, which given my temperament has been easy for me. Sounds like you're describing people with high stimulation threshold, which is not something assigned by birthdate.


Anyone whose profile happened to fit them, congrats, you've found some paragraphs that match what you already know about yourself. This is not spooky learning, this is what forced introspection looks like.

Who knows, maybe there's something to numerology and this form of it is just fucked up because its calculations rely on the mathematically arbitrary choice of base ten to get the digits.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

I'm 1 but I don't see myself as a Natural Born Leader. I can be creative and often shy away from roles which necessitate one to lead or manage.

ESFP


----------



## keepthefaith.faith (Mar 26, 2018)

8 (The Powerhouse)


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)

What a fun idea haha i love trying new things although i dont really believe everything i read but i love to explore a new idea i got a 9:laughing:


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd (Nov 10, 2017)

This is ridiculous. 


* *





11. (The Healer).


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm number 1. :smug:


*The Natural Born Leader
*
The Life Path 1 is one of leadership and trailblazing. With a strong sense of independence, you do not like relying on other people, especially if you feel they are holding you back. Often, you may feel like it is better to go it alone. 

You would do well as an entrepreneur because you aren't afraid to take risks! You march to the beat of your own tune and the people around you generally don't hear until the tune is completed and on the top 100 charts. You tend to do things your own way and create innovation by stirring up the pot. People such as Henry Ford, Charlie Chaplin, Ozzy Osbourne, Tom Cruise, all stayed true to their Life Path 1, you should too.

As a Life Path 1, be careful and don't try to control everything and everyone around you as you plow headlong towards your goals. In life it is still beneficial to maintain a balance.

Confidence, creativity, and originality are very popular characteristics of a Life Path 1.


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

I don't believe in numerology either, but just for fun, mine is apparently 3. The description of it was accurate until it started calling me extroverted and charismatic. Big ol bowl of tosh.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Pizzafari said:


> I don't believe in numerology either, but just for fun, mine is apparently 3. The description of it was accurate until it started calling me extroverted and charismatic. Big ol bowl of tosh.


o u brits and ur lil insult words


----------



## Rong Wong (Feb 16, 2018)

6
_
The Harmonizer

The Life Path 6 looks for ways to make harmony with everything you encounter. Whether it is art, music, or relationships, no other Life Path can make things coalesce as naturally as you can. Your magnetic personality draws people in and can lead to you being the center of attention. 

You will find that your life will revolve around your family, and friends. You have an innate ability to nurture the people around you. As the person who usually takes charge of a situation you tend to be, or are on the way to being, the head of staff. 

Don't let your innate ability to lead go to your head, this can lead to you trying to control every situation, and that is not what being a 6 is about. Learn to balance 'leading and nurturing' so as to raise up the people around you, instead of 'demanding and controlling' which will alienate people.

Some notable Life Path 6 people you may know: John Lennon, Michael Jackson, Justin Timberlake, Thomas Edison, Stephen King._

A leader and a nurturer? Only in my nightmares.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

11. On the mark.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

_Life Path Number 3_
Life Path Number 3 is a strong vibration, one of creative self expression, independence, playfulness, and communication. People with a Life Path Number 3 have a very high level of creativity and self expression. This abundance of creative energy, and the ease with which they are able to communicate in all areas, both written word and verbal, could lead them to become a poet, actor, writer, artist or musician. In fact many writers, radio broadcasters, actors, singers, performers, and counselors share this life path number.


----------



## valosagutas (Nov 5, 2017)

Wow! Turns out, my life path is 85. According to the description, I think numerology is BS. It's spot on!


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

valosagutas said:


> Wow! Turns out, my life path is 85. According to the description, I think numerology is BS. It's spot on!


I'm happy that I'm not as gullible as I used to be. I read mine, and wanted to believe it. But then I read for each of my family members and thought, "Uuuuuuuh........not as highly accurate as one would hope." 

Parlor games.


----------



## SeptimiusMaximinus (Feb 15, 2017)

The Harmonizer
The Life Path 6 looks for ways to make harmony with everything you encounter. Whether it is art, music, or relationships, no other Life Path can make things coalesce as naturally as you can. Your magnetic personality draws people in and can lead to you being the center of attention. 

You will find that your life will revolve around your family, and friends. You have an innate ability to nurture the people around you. As the person who usually takes charge of a situation you tend to be, or are on the way to being, the head of staff. 

Don't let your innate ability to lead go to your head, this can lead to you trying to control every situation, and that is not what being a 6 is about. Learn to balance 'leading and nurturing' so as to raise up the people around you, instead of 'demanding and controlling' which will alienate people.

Some notable Life Path 6 people you may know: John Lennon, Michael Jackson, Justin Timberlake, Thomas Edison, Stephen King.




Thomas Edison is a really bad example the dude was a real c*** who stole from people and stifled one of the greatest minds in history.

to explain my point, it has facts and is funny


----------



## SoloHin (Jul 15, 2019)

It is an interesting question, by me, I have a lot of numbers that describe my path in my life, and I don't know how to explain that to you. I know for sure that number 8 has a strong meaning in my path, as I discovered it and on other sites that are related to astrology and numerology, for example https://www.sunsigns.org/angel-number-888-meaning/ number describe me exactly the way I am, I can see in every word something related to me. Do you think it is right what is written here?


----------

